# [KDE]Error al abrir url (ejecuta muchos procesos)

## upszot

Hola gente... 

se me complico un poco para ponerle un titulo representativo al post... asique paso a explicar lo que ocurre...

Este error me viene pasando desde que estaba con kde 3.5, 4.2 y ahora con 4.3.4...

al intentar abrir una URL desde cualquier programa (smplayer,skype, ) aparentemente intanta abrirlo con "konqueror"...

y noto que me empieza a figurar muchisimas instancias del mismo en la barra de tareas (si le doy clik a cualquiera de ellas no pasa nada)...

al tirar un ps -ax |grep  con la direccion de la url que intenta abrir veo esto...

```
M1530 upszot # ps -ax |grep open

Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

 4312 ?        Sl     0:00 kdeinit4: kfmclient [kdeinit] openURL http://www.opensubtitles.org/uploadjava text/html

 4317 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep --colour=auto open

M1530 upszot # kill 4312

bash: kill: (4312) - No such process

M1530 upszot # ps -ax |grep open

Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

 4351 ?        Sl     0:00 kdeinit4: kfmclient [kdeinit] openURL http://www.opensubtitles.org/uploadjava text/html

 4355 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto open

M1530 upszot #
```

pero como veran al intentar matarlo el proceso ya no existe.... y asi susecibamente....

son muchas "ventanas" (lo pongo entre comillas pq como dije arriba al darle click no me la muestra... simplemente aparecen en la barra) y se queda asi abrirndo y cerrando las ventanas durante un buen rato...

Tambien aparecen estos procesos... no se si tenga relacion...les copio un fragmento pq son muchos y además todos iguales...

```
M1530 upszot # ps -ax |grep kfmclient

Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

 4780 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit4: kio_http [kdeinit] http local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/klauncherMT2683.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/kfmclienthX4779.slave-socket

 4783 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit4: kio_http [kdeinit] http local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/klauncherMT2683.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/kfmclienthX4782.slave-socket

 4786 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit4: kio_http [kdeinit] http local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/klauncherMT2683.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/kfmclienthX4785.slave-socket

 4789 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit4: kio_http [kdeinit] http local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/klauncherMT2683.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/kfmclienthX4788.slave-socket

 4792 ?        S      0:00 kdeinit4: kio_http [kdeinit] http local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/klauncherMT2683.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-upszot/kfmclienthX4791.slave-socket
```

 les dejo un screen para que aprecien esto... http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/680/errorkde.jpg

aca tienen otra... al darle clik dentro del "smplayer" en la opcion del menu "subtitles-> upload subtitles to OpenSubtitles.org"

http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7290/errorkde3.jpg

alguien tiene una idea de como arreglar esto?

gracias... saludos

----------

## upszot

Encontré esto... 

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179383

 no tengo muy buen ingles pero me parece que es el mismo problema...

aparentemente hay un parche para solucionarlo... alguien me puede explicar como implementar ese parche atravez de portage....

hay que hacer un ebuild para eso?

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Ahora no tengo tiempo de pararme, pero si, si quieres incluir un parche necesitarás un ebuild que lo aplique. Eso suponiendo que un parche con meses de antigüedad sea capaz de aplicarse limpiamente, lo cual en kde ya es mucho suponer.

De todas formas en un vistazo rápido en ese bug que enlazas veo que al final del mismo alguien refiere que el bug no aparece en un usuario de nueva creación. Prueba a crear un nuevo usuario limpio a ver si tienes el mismo problema. Si no es así entonces puede que el bug esté relacionado con algún resto de una configuración antigua de kde que está dándote problemas.

----------

